# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Enduroshield

## renov8or

Hi 
I have just finished renovating my bathroom and applied Enduroshield to the new shower screens. So far I am unimpressed. 
I have searched here for other posts, found  a couple, one said not worth buying, the other said water just beads off. 
What are other peoples opinions after a few months or years. 
As it dries quite quickly it is not very obvious when you rub it over the glass - unlike when cleaning with glass cleaner etc. You get a little paranoid after a while that you have not put enough on! 
When I first used the shower water beaded off nicely and I rinsed the glass and tiles with shower head to get the soap off. After a few days I felt the glass towards the bottom and there was a slight build up of grime, just like on the tiles - as would be normal. Now even if I had missed some places, there would be other areas where it was well and truly coated with the Enduroshield - but there was no visible difference anywhere. I then cleaned the tiles and glass normally. 
To conduct an experiment I got a small glass shelf from the old shaving cabinet (not dangerous), cleaned well, cleaned again with Enduroshield cleaner, masked up one side and treated the other half - marked each side for reference. When held under water spray the water beaded off nicely on both sides - seems like clean glass will do that anyway. I then placed it in the shower horizontally leaning against the wall.  After 3 days there is no obvious difference in the build up of grime, and when held under the spray of water there is no difference to water beading or running off.  
So as for reducing cleaning by 90% ........B.S.! 
Whether in the long term it might prevent soap etching the glass - who knows. 
As for cleaning the shower - or bath I have discovered Handy Andy (pink) is brilliant. I had always used Jiff or Ajax etc - a cream cleanser to cut through the grime. As my new bath is acrylic I decided to be a bit cautious and avoid a cream cleanser and tried spraying on straight Handy Andy. Talk about spray on and rinse off, it is like a degreaser on the car engine. No need to rub, but wiping with your bare hand is sufficient to help if a bit of a build up. I did not know if this was only applicable to the acrylic bath, but when I tried it in the shower it worked just as well. Using a cloth or sponge makes it even easier and quicker, no elbow grease required. I assume other similar products may work just as well. It even works better than Windex shower screen cleaner I decided to try. Using undiluted in a trigger spray bottle it can be sprayed on to the wet surface after showering as it is concentrated. Diluting it would also work if you sprayed on walls and shower screen before you turned water on, just play around with the dilution for how you want to use it. 
Anyway, interested to hear what other users of Enduroshield have found after a few months or years.

----------


## petersemple

We put it on our shower at our old house.  Wouldn't do it again, as it didn't seem to cut the need for cleaning at all.  It was just expense and time that led to no noticeable improvement.   
Peter 
ETA - I had always wondered if it was something to do with water hardness or water quality in some way, but that was in Brisbane, and you are Sydney, so it may be a more universal issue.

----------


## Danny

Enduroshield does seem to be strong on hype but reluctant to inform potential purchasers as to why their product is superior. Clearly a case of "buy this and then read the bottle for the chemical composition".  
The link below may be of interest to you but my posting the link is not a personal endorsement of the product as I have not used or tested it. Regardless, nanotechnology is the way of the future and something that we will see a lot more of.   Nanoprotect | Home   TheWaterStainDoctor

----------


## petersemple

From memory the warranty on Enduroshield is a bit off putting too.  If you can prove it didn't work, and was applied correctly, then rather than refunding your money, they'll send you another bottle of the same stuff which presumably also won't work.

----------


## Cecile

Some years ago I heard about putting a silicone-based car polish on your shower screens.  I have never tried it, but think about the duco on your car and how well THAT beads in the rain.

----------


## renov8or

It seems that Enduroshield is an "accessory" that glass and shower screen companies promote at sale time to make an extra buck. They charge $100+ to apply before delivery but a self application kit can be bought for around the $45-$65 mark retail which will do 2 showers.

----------


## Master Splinter

And according to the MSDS, its 90% alcohol.....

----------


## petersemple

Alcohol I would assume is the solvent though.  The actual stuff that stays behind on the glass would be whatever is suspended in the alcohol

----------

